# Whole face Burqa's can reduce the spread of Corona Virus



## CrazyZ

European nations should encourage the wearing of whole face burqa's to reduce the spread of Corona virus. Pakistan and Iran should also make this mandatory for women.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## khansaheeb

Stupidity is probably worse than COVID-19

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## CrazyZ

khansaheeb said:


> Stupidity is probably worse than COVID-19


Covering your face from spit and mucus will help reduce transmission and infection. Whole face burqa's would accomplish that.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## khansaheeb

CrazyZ said:


> Covering your face from spit and mucus will help reduce transmission and infection. Whole face burqa's would accomplish that.


Hey, I have a good money making idea, let's produce Nikabs and Burkhas with stitched in N99 filters.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## CrazyZ

khansaheeb said:


> Hey, I have a good money making idea, let's produce Nikabs and Burkhas with stitched in N99 filters.


You don't need that level of filtration unless your working in a lab. Studies have shown that simple face coverings can help reduce the spread of cold and flu in general environments....would probably work for covid 19 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## War Thunder

khansaheeb said:


> Stupidity is probably worse than COVID-19



And what exactly is "stupid" here?
I would people rather wear helmets if they could.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## jamahir

CrazyZ said:


> European nations should encourage the wearing of whole face burqa's to reduce the spread of Corona virus. Pakistan and Iran should also make this mandatory for women.



I knew someone would come up with this misguided idea soon.

Firstly, what is wrong with the simple mask ?? Why specifically the burqa ??

Secondly, this burqa idea is similar to how currently Hindutva people are claiming victory for the traditional Hindu pressed hands "Namaste" greeting ( joining one's own hands ) as the "Namaste" does not involve shaking hands of others.

This burqa-mask idea should be put to test this way : Expose the burqa-masked woman to Anthrax or Ebola and check how the magical burqa will stop the organism.



CrazyZ said:


> Covering your face from spit and mucus will help reduce transmission and infection. Whole face burqa's would accomplish that.



And how long should this system remain ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

CrazyZ said:


> European nations should encourage the wearing of whole face burqa's to reduce the spread of Corona virus. Pakistan and Iran should also make this mandatory for women.


What about men then?

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## forcetrip

What happens if the next virus contaminates through clothes? We have to walk around in boxers and bikinis only? Stop peddling religious slurpees for these people. They will wah wah themselves into extinction.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pak-marine

CrazyZ said:


> European nations should encourage the wearing of whole face burqa's to reduce the spread of Corona virus. Pakistan and Iran should also make this mandatory for women.



Why only women should wear why not the men ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Narcissist

This is actually a valid point - HOWEVER, it is also spread by men, so it will slow it down, but will not stop it.


----------



## Mentee

pak-marine said:


> Why only women should wear why not the men ?


Most men do industrial work. May be?



xenon54 said:


> What about men then?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yaseen1

chinese banned veil for women and now their public is forced to hide face with masks ,it seems nature takes revenge for injustice and violation of human rights and depriving Muslims from wearing dress of their choice for preservation of religious values when all other religion followers are allowed to wear dress of their choice and practice their values

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Valar.

How about entire nation sitting in _*Etekaaf *_for 10 days at home (like in last decade of Ramazan)?


----------



## Yaseen1

men should wear masks but 50 percent population is of women and if they wear veil demand of mask will reduce to 50 percent and easily available for males without shortage and price hike


xenon54 said:


> What about men then?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jamahir

xenon54 said:


> What about men then?





pak-marine said:


> why not the men ?





Mentee said:


> Most men do industrial work. May be?



Maybe like how the Touareg men wear :







Or maybe like this from Dune ?? 








Yaseen1 said:


> chinese banned veil for women and now their public is forced to hide face with masks ,it seems nature takes revenge for injustice and violation of human rights and depriving Muslims from wearing dress of their choice for preservation of religious values when all other religion followers are allowed to wear dress of their choice and practice their values



Free education and free medical system are a human right. The burqa is not.

How about when the MERS disease affected some people from Saudia some years ago ?? Surely the Saudia government must have done some injustice.



Yaseen1 said:


> men should wear masks but 50 percent population is of women and if they wear veil demand of mask will reduce to 50 percent and easily available for males without shortage and price hike



Why should price hike be there in the first place ?? Why should governments not punish those shop keepers who sell at hiked prices ??

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## KhanBaba2

CrazyZ said:


> European nations should encourage the wearing of whole face burqa's to reduce the spread of Corona virus. Pakistan and Iran should also make this mandatory for women.



Is that also for the males. Or are they allowed to get infected.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yaseen1

corona virus has spread much than any virus in this century and mers is nothing infront of this virus


jamahir said:


> Maybe like how the Touareg men wear :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe like this from Dune ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free education and free medical system are a human right. The burqa is not.
> 
> How about when the MERS disease affected some people from Saudia some years ago ?? Surely the Saudia government must have done some injustice.
> 
> 
> 
> Why should price hike be there in the first place ?? Why should governments not punish those shop keepers who sell at hiked prices ??


----------



## xenon54 out

Mentee said:


> Most men do industrial work. May be?


So they are immune to corona?



Yaseen1 said:


> men should wear masks but 50 percent population is of women and if they wear veil demand of mask will reduce to 50 percent and easily available for males without shortage and price hike


This is the most creative excuse for the oppression of women, right after saudi clerics why women shouldnt drive cars, gotta give you that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

Yaseen1 said:


> corona virus has spread much than any virus in this century and mers is nothing infront of this virus



I agree but I was responding to your theory about punishment by Nature.


----------



## Mentee

xenon54 said:


> So they are immune to corona


It gonna disrupt their Manual labor, may be?


----------



## Pandora

No it won't. It might filter some dust particles but not bacteria or viruses. Medical masks have special membranes which can reduce if not completely filter out viruses.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## masterchief_mirza

khansaheeb said:


> Hey, I have a good money making idea, let's produce Nikabs and Burkhas with stitched in N99 filters.


That was funny.

Overall, the irony of the situation would be quite beautiful if French females were forced to wear burkhas.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## CrazyZ

Pandora said:


> No it won't. It might filter some dust particles but not bacteria or viruses. Medical masks have special membranes which can reduce if not completely filter out viruses.


Even medical professionals with the best face masks have been infected....probably because the accidentally touch the outside part of the mask with their gloves off. Studies have shown any descent face cover can reduce the transmission of flu (it blocks mucus and saliva particles). Covid 19 should be similar. Is it lab grade............no, but it may still be good enough to help reduce transmission.



masterchief_mirza said:


> That was funny.
> 
> Overall, the irony of the situation would be quite beautiful if French females were forced to wear burkhas.



The irony is huge. Many traditional islamic practices help reduce the spread of various diseases...halal foods, ban on extra marital sex, washing 5 times a day...whole face burqas may be one as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CrazyZ

pak-marine said:


> Why only women should wear why not the men ?


Many western survivalists now acknowledge the many uses of the Shemagh.










Combining it with sun glasses and cap would help protect your eyes from spit and mucus. Also makes you look bad ***, in my opinion.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## KAL-EL

Maybe like a Darth Vader breathing apparatus..


----------



## Yaseen1

jamahir said:


> Free education and free medical system are a human right. The burqa is not.


but when any western citizen is forced to wear dress according to custom and values of Muslim country they regard it as violation of human rights

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CrazyZ

*Breaking: Face coverings to be mandatory in all public spaces across the Czech Republic as of midnight*
The government is making it mandatory to wear face coverings in public, more masks should arrive from China and VIetnam soon.
*Raymond Johnston*

Coronavirus in the Czech Republic, Health, In the News

March 18, 2020
1:53 pm
_Tip: Visit Expats.cz Health for more health & wellness resources in Prague & the Czech Republic!_

All people will need to wear a protective face covering when outside their residences, in both interior and exterior public spaces, effective midnight March 18. This was decided at an extraordinary government meeting and applies nationwide. The measure is meant to slow the spread of the novel coronavirus.

This means that people will need a face mask or similar covering on the street and in parks, as well as in shops, government offices, and other public places.

The government also reserved the hours between 10 am and noon for people over 65 years of age to shop in stores. The age group is most susceptible to health risks from the virus. Setting aside a special time makes it less likely that the elderly will come in contact with younger people who have been in contact with large groups at work and other places.

Also read: Czech healthcare lacks up to one million respirators, says Health Minister
There is an acute shortage of hospital masks and respirators. Home made masks, scarfs, bandanas, or any other mask that covers the nose and mouth will satisfy the requirement. Cotton is recommended. T-shirts, for example, can be cut and folded into a mask.

This follows quickly after Prague City Hall announced that face coverings would be required in all indoor spaces such as shops and offices, and set a fine of up to 20,000 CZK for violations. That fine remains in effect in Prague. The Czech government did not specify a fine for violating the new national requirement.

Deputy Prime Minister and Interior Minister Jan Hamáček (ČSSD) previously said that people would be obliged to wear face masks as soon as large shipments arrived and were distributed.

A large Ukrainian An-124 Ruslan aircraft with 30 million face masks, 6 million respirators, and 250,000 pieces of protective gear from China is expected March 22. The government is also expecting 10 million face masks from Vietnam, with the first 1 million arriving March 23. Hamáček added that 2.5 million respirators should be delivered to the Czech Republic by March 20.


“Without exception, we must protect ourselves and our surroundings! The government has just approved the duty to have the mouth and nose covered at public places as of midnight,” Vojtěch said over Twitter.

Prague is also acquiring respirators, masks and protective outfits from China and has already received 150,000 rapid coronavirus testers from Shenzhen.

https://news.expats.cz/health-medic...ces-across-the-czech-republic-as-of-midnight/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nein

His actually right


----------



## CrazyZ

*Asia may have been right about coronavirus and face masks, and the rest of the world is coming around*

Hong Kong (CNN)In the coming weeks, if they have not already, your government is likely to begin advising you to wear a face mask to protect against coronavirus.

For those living in Asia, such announcements will be a vindication of a tactic that has been adopted across much of the region since the beginning of the crisis and appears to have been borne out by lower rates of infection and faster containment of outbreaks.
In other parts of the world, this message may be confusing, coming after weeks of public health authorities, politicians and media figures confidently claiming masks do not help and urging people instead to focus on washing their hands and maintaining social distancing.
The tone of such claims ranged from condescending to frustrated, with the US Surgeon General Jerome Adams tweeting in late February -- in all caps -- "STOP BUYING MASKS!"


"They are NOT effective in preventing general public from catching #Coronavirus, but if healthcare providers can't get them to care for sick patients, it puts them and our communities at risk," he added, in a post that has since been retweeted over 43,000 times.
That same week, Robert Redfield, director of the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC), appeared before lawmakers. Asked if people should wear masks, he had a straightforward answer: "No."
Now he's not so sure. On Monday, Redfield said told NPR that the CDC was reviewing its guidelines and may recommend general mask use to guard against community infection. It's likely only a matter of time before other mask holdouts, most prominently the World Health Organization (WHO), follow suit.

*Pivot to protection*

Writing last month, Adrien Burch, an expert in microbiology at the University of California, Berkeley, noted that "despite hearing that face masks 'don't work,' you probably haven't seen any strong evidence to support that claim. That's because it doesn't exist."
In fact, there is evidence of the exact opposite: that masks help _prevent_ viral infections like the current pandemic.

Burch pointed to a Cochrane Review -- a systemic analysis of published studies on a given topic -- which found strong evidence during the 2003 SARS epidemic in support of wearing masks. One study of community transmission in Beijing found that "consistently wearing a mask in public was associated with a 70% reduction in the risk of catching SARS."

SARS, like Covid-19, is a respiratory illnesses caused by the same family of viruses called coronavirus.
While SARS spread around the world, the worst of the epidemic was focused in Asia, particularly mainland China and Hong Kong. The legacy of this experience could be seen early on in the current pandemic, as news of a virus spreading led people across the region to don face masks to protect themselves.
From the beginning, Hong Kong and many other Asian governments have recommended people wear masks in public, whether they are showing virus symptoms or not.

Despite eye-rolling in some parts of the Western press, and talk of Asia's "obsession" with face masks, the tactic appears to have contributed in helping to stem the outbreak.

Taiwan, South Korea and mainland China, all places with widespread mask use, have seen greater success in preventing major outbreaks or reigning them in once they begin than in Europe and North America where masks are either not used or hard to come by.

Speaking to CNN, Ivan Hung, an infectious diseases specialist at the Hong Kong University School of Medicine, said that "if you look at the data in Hong Kong, wearing a mask is probably the most important thing in terms of infection control."

"And it not only brings down the cases of coronaviruses, it also brings down the influenza," he said. "In fact, this is now the influenza season, and we hardly see any influenza cases. And that is because the masks actually protected not only against coronaviruses but also against the influenza viruses as well."

At the beginning of March, Hong Kong had only around 150 cases of the virus, despite being on the frontlines of the pandemic since it began and not instituting many of the more draconian population controls seen elsewhere. The city has only seen a spike recently after people began returning to the city from Europe and the US.

"Based on the research, face masks are much more likely to help than to hurt," according to Burch. "Even if it's just a homemade cloth mask, if you wear it correctly and avoid touching it, the science suggests that it won't hurt you and will most likely reduce your exposure to the virus."

*Heightened contradictions*
In its guidance on the coronavirus, the CDC notes that it spreads primarily "through respiratory droplets produced when an infected person coughs or sneeze," which "can land in the mouths or noses of people who are nearby or possibly be inhaled into the lungs."
The agency recommends that people who are sick wear a face mask or otherwise attempt "to cover your coughs and sneezes," while those caring for them should also wear a face mask whenever they are in the same room.
Yet, in the same advice, the CDC said that non-symptomatic "do not need" to wear face masks, adding that they "may be in short supply and they should be saved for caregivers."
And this is what has been so frustrating and confusing for many people, particularly those who advocate for wearing face masks as a precaution. The CDC, along with the WHO and several other public health bodies and experts, has been simultaneously claiming that masks do not offer protection in ordinary circumstances, while stating they are necessary for health workers and caregivers.
This conflicting advice helped create confusion and no small amount of hostility towards officials who people felt were lying to them and putting them at risk. There were numerous replies to Adams' tweet about masks in February asking "why are masks good for healthcare workers but not for the public?"
Writing last month in the New York Times, Zeynep Tufekci, a professor of information science, said that "to help manage the shortage, the authorities sent a message that made them untrustworthy."
"Providing top-down guidance with such obvious contradictions backfires exactly because lack of trust is what fuels hoarding and misinformation," she said, adding that if officials were concerned about shortages, they should have stated this outright, and asked people to donate masks they had bought to hospitals, not claimed they were ineffective in the first place.

"When people feel as though they may not be getting the full truth from the authorities, snake-oil sellers and price gougers have an easier time."

*Masks work*
Trying to avoid mask shortages for healthcare workers appears to have been the main priority of those arguing against widespread their widespread use. But while the motivation behind this may have been good, such advice may have actually helped spread the virus, thus adding to the number of patients overwhelming hospitals.
One of the reasons the CDC's Redfield gave for potentially changing the guidance on masks is that the coronavirus can be spread when people are asymptomatic, and therefore having everyone covering their faces -- as has been the norm in Hong Kong and other parts of Asia since January -- could help rein in transmission.

That the virus is spread before people feel sick is not news, however. It's been widely supposed since the first weeks of the outbreak, and evidence has only grown stronger in recent months.
And even if there was not asymptomatic transmission, universal or near universal mask wearing has its uses. As others have noted, instructing only the sick to wear masks is essentially asking people to put a sign on themselves inviting fear and hostility, whereas if everyone wears a mask when outside, the sick are more likely to do so, thus protecting people around them.

The lack of masks and other protective equipment in hospitals across the US and other countries should be remedied as fast as possible. But these shortages were caused by policy failures and supply chain issues, not a sudden run on 75 cent paper masks by concerned members of the public.

As the evidence increasingly comes round in favor of masks, we must ask how many infections might have been avoided if in January, instead of saying masks wouldn't help, officials and the media had instead lobbied for factories to ramp up domestic production, provided guidance on how to make masks at home, and asked other countries to donate surplus materials?

https://www.cnn.com/2020/04/01/asia/coronavirus-mask-messaging-intl-hnk/index.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CrazyZ

I've been arguing for this for a month.


----------



## Clutch

CrazyZ said:


> I've been arguing for this for a month.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jericho

Clutch said:


>


According to London Business School report, men are twice more likely to get infected with this virus, (several other news have reported this as well). So, according to this meme, all the men are supposed to be wearing burqa or niqab, right?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Valar.

Cashew said:


> How about entire nation sitting in _*Etekaaf *_for 10 days at home (like in last decade of Ramazan)?



Almost finished 12th day of home Etekaaf aka lock down.


----------



## CrazyZ

jericho said:


> According to London Business School report, men are twice more likely to get infected with this virus, (several other news have reported this as well). So, according to this meme, all the men are supposed to be wearing burqa or niqab, right?


No my recommendation for men is a shemagh wrapped around your mouth and nose. combined with sunglasses and a cap.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## vostok

Motorcycle helmet is even better.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Adam_Khan

CrazyZ said:


> European nations should encourage the wearing of whole face burqa's to reduce the spread of Corona virus. Pakistan and Iran should also make this mandatory for women.



How about starting it yourself first. Give it a try,if you like then then let us know all of us will throw away our masks and will start doing Burqa.


----------



## Hack-Hook

Yaseen1 said:


> corona virus has spread much than any virus in this century and mers is nothing infront of this virus


well influenza spread a lot more



CrazyZ said:


> No my recommendation for men is a shemagh wrapped around your mouth and nose. combined with sunglasses and a cap.


I'm sure a full face burqa is more effective , why not use that


----------



## Clutch

jericho said:


> According to London Business School report, men are twice more likely to get infected with this virus, (several other news have reported this as well). So, according to this meme, all the men are supposed to be wearing burqa or niqab, right?



Sure if they wanna... lol

The point was they can't ban the Niqabis now... Lol

Before they had the Trump *Muslim Travel Ban* in America... Lol... Now they have the *Everyone Travel Ban!*... Lol...

It's irony that's amusing... Lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

Clutch said:


> Sure if they wanna... lol
> 
> The point was they can't ban the Niqabis now... Lol
> 
> Before they had the Trump *Muslim Travel Ban* in America... Lol... Now they have the *Everyone Travel Ban!*... Lol...
> 
> It's irony that's amusing... Lol


you guys most not forget , Niqab don't protect you from infection a surgical mask may be seen as a flimsier one but it filtration capability is a lot more powerful.


----------



## CrazyZ

Hack-Hook said:


> you guys most not forget , Niqab don't protect you from infection a surgical mask may be seen as a flimsier one but it filtration capability is a lot more powerful.


You must combine simple face covering with some social distance. If you are 1 meter away from someone infected....then a simple cloth covers will reduce transmission. Depending on thickness of cloth it may be as good as an ordinary surgical mask plus it can be washed and reused more easily....reducing strain on medical supplies.


----------



## Hack-Hook

CrazyZ said:


> You must combine simple face covering with some social distance. If you are 1 meter away from someone infected....then a simple cloth covers will reduce transmission. Depending on thickness of cloth it may be as good as an ordinary surgical mask plus it can be washed and reused more easily....reducing strain on medical supplies.


well sometimes good enough is not good enough


----------



## Timur

sultan corona does a good islamisation job, closings bars, closing other pervert industry, forcing ppl to wear niqab alike clothes, man arnt allowed to come near to ladies..

sometimes its quite funny how our lords shows us the way but in this I also see humilation and bitter questions in the ahira

the reality is its a funny topic but still its not accepted by the europeans I for myself think right wing parties will emerge much faster after corona everybody fought and stole from others and the ones in bitter need like italy have been robbed off - this does not mean that EU will go into nationalists who are alone for themselves and wont unite (I think quite opposite these right wings are good conneted together) and fight together.. I personally think the fate of eu is that it will have these right wing mind in their ppl mixing it with anti islamism and they will definitifly unite together against islam...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Clutch

Hack-Hook said:


> you guys most not forget , Niqab don't protect you from infection a surgical mask may be seen as a flimsier one but it filtration capability is a lot more powerful.



Lol... Of course not... That's not even the point...

Point is Europe was banning the Niqab... Then fining the Niqabis... China was jailing them... Lol... Now they can't... Cause everyone's wearing one... Niqabis just need to wear a mask and voila.. lol

Before America had the Muslim travel ban.... Lol... Now they have the Everyone Travel Ban... Hilarious... Ha ha ha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nahtanbob

CrazyZ said:


> European nations should encourage the wearing of whole face burqa's to reduce the spread of Corona virus. Pakistan and Iran should also make this mandatory for women.


what did Iran do ?



xenon54 said:


> What about men then?


men are expendable


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

xenon54 said:


> This is the most creative excuse for the oppression of women, right after saudi clerics why women shouldnt drive cars, gotta give you that.



Niqab is not so unusual in our country. Most Pakistani women cover their face at times, esp when passing through a large gathering of males or mixed people.

We just have a different culture than you. It is not oppression in the slightest.

Banning women from driving is just an extreme. I still don't understand the logic as to why KSA did it.


----------



## xenon54 out

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> Niqab is not so unusual in our country. Most Pakistani women cover their face at times, esp when passing through a large gathering of males or mixed people.
> 
> We just have a different culture than you. It is not oppression in the slightest.
> 
> Banning women from driving is just an extreme. I still don't understand the logic as to why KSA did it.


Sure but forcing women to wear burqa is oppression though.


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

xenon54 said:


> Sure but forcing women to wear burqa is oppression though.



I agree. In Islam, hijab is mandatory but niqab is not, it is seen as extra and is praiseworthy.


----------



## CrazyZ

My prediction is full filled. Fashion designers in Paris are embracing face coverings.....looks like a burqa to me.








Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> I agree. In Islam, hijab is mandatory but niqab is not, it is seen as extra and is praiseworthy.


I suspect the tradition of whole face coverings may have been a response to disease outbreaks long ago. As I as said in a post earlier. Many Islamic traditions reduce the transmission of many diseases.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CrazyZ

Here is my male recommendation.


----------



## zeeshe100

CrazyZ said:


> European nations should encourage the wearing of whole face burqa's to reduce the spread of Corona virus. Pakistan and Iran should also make this mandatory for women.


why only for women put burka on men too

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CrazyZ

zeeshe100 said:


> why only for women put burka on men too


I cant edit the title....Can any of the mods help. Change it to face covers (not burqa).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xyxmt

The mask is a Niqab, West went crazy about banning Niqab and now forcing people to wear one.


----------



## Yankee-stani

Pakistani uncle Boomers be like>>>>>>>


----------



## WaLeEdK2

Funny how things end up working out lmao


----------

